# Malls & Grocery Stores



## janderson3520 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, can someone please give me a list of malls (for shopping) and grocery stores (for food) that are nice and large that are close to 6 of October City?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Dandy Mall has a great Carrefour and theres a shop called Gourmet Egypt which has great food too. Mall of Arabia has a great Spinneys. Personally I dont really like either for anything other than food....but then I am not really a very good shopper.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

there is also Hyperone


----------



## janderson3520 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks - Where are these located on a map? How far from 6 October?



GM1 said:


> there is also Hyperone


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

dandy mall is in 6th of october.

i am sure that there are smaller markets around there too like ragab and metro. carrefour is best for foreign treats (and meat and veggies) but you'll find better prices at the smaller markets for basics.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Use Google Earth:

location of Dandy Mall(Carrefour): 30° 3'46.43"N 31° 1'39.42"E (just copy this coordinates into the program)

location of HyperOne: 30° 1'47.95"N 31° 1'16.85"E

location of Mall of Arabia: 30° 0'22.46"N 30°58'30.25"E (if you just want to visit Spinney's go to the entrance on the back side of the complex)

websites: 
Dandy Retail
..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..

http://www.hyperone.com.eg/en/Home/default.aspx

Mall of Arabia Cairo | 6th of October City
http://www.spinneys.com/Egypt

There is also Metro supermarket, you will find them all over Egypt. This one is in 6th of October: Store Locator - Metro Market


----------

